# Gettin' to the hinge bolts!



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

You haven't lived until you start hanging your doors. Before you start to talking to yourself, and answering yourself too, here is a picture along with some scales for size to show a wrench I made from a 1/2 combination wrench. Bought a cheapy at VIP and with the acetylene heated the box end to make it parallel with the arm. Then did the big bend, hammering on it to keep the arm flat and straight. Then heated both up again to dull red and did a quench in water to bring back some of the stiffness. Cut off the open end and shaped for a piece of 3/16" flatstock. Welded it on and , D_mn,the thing works like a charm. Makes adjusting sweet. For the top bolt reach down from the top of the hinge and for the other two bolts, reach up from the bottom of the hinge. This is for both upper and lower.
Was thinking of doing this with a ratcheting box, bit this works just fine.

Just my two cents on wrench building!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

interesting. i might have to make one of those.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I was able to buy a complete set of S shaped wrenches (double box) from Harbor Freight for about $9. There are 6 wrenches or so in the set. Worked perfectly for me installing the door hinges on my '67. Not fast, not fun, but they were a lifesaver.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Harbor tool FTW...
But, if you don't have one, then build the wrench. Or order from HB online.
Nice thread.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, GM USED to make the specific wrench, and it is still available from OTC or Kent, I think. It was around $70, and special order. I spent hours on-line trying to figure it out. The REAL tool guys no longer carried a standard (non-metric) application. I tried Harbor Freight just for kicks, and they had the set. I also bought a set of C-shaped box ends while I was at it. They help, too. Same price, about $9, and they were surprisingly good quality. No rounded off fasteners or busted knuckles. The FUN part is getting the phillips head screws in/out. For that, I used the big bit out of my impact driver set, with a 5/16 socket on it, attached to a long 3/8 drive breaker bar. I then closed the door on it to apply pressure (make sure it's square) and they came loose. You can use a piece of wood to place between the door and the breaker bar.


----------



## 400 4spd. (Dec 26, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Yeah, GM USED to make the specific wrench, and it is still available from OTC or Kent, I think. It was around $70, and special order. I spent hours on-line trying to figure it out.




It was commonly called a door hinge wrench. You could get them in 1/2" or 9/16" sizes. I would like to find a couple of those myself.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

god I love custom made tools
and as far as the big signature ITS THE GTO FORUM


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Got a whole draw full of them! Just have to remember what I made them to do!
When it is Sunday and you just wanna, gotta, have to get that job done..... you just look for your must un-favorite wrench and FUBAR it it and it is now one of your favorites!

rich:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Remember when the HEI's first appeared and the standard distributor wrenches wouldn't stay on the bolt because of the angle ? I still have my "specialty" wrench I made for them before the aftermarket wrench makers came out with one I could afford. Same scenario, Rich. I grabbed a cheapo 9/16ths combination out of the drawer, cut it in half and started bending and welding.:lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've got two of those distributor wrenches, one 9/16s and one 15mm, they're huge and really mess up the drawer.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

can you drive out and replace the worn out pins without taking the hinge off of either the door or the frame?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

67lemans said:


> can you drive out and replace the worn out pins without taking the hinge off of either the door or the frame?


Yes, use a floor jack to support the door while the pin is out. Do one pin and bushing set at a time.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

put some tape on the edge of the door and fender. with the pin out it is real easy for them to end up banging together.


----------

